# Case study of String Quartet, Student who needs help!



## AngusBlomley

So I have been given the task of creating a case study to broadcast a string quartet on top of the o2. I need to figure out what is the best way to record the audio in this type of location. Is there anyone that can give me advice on how to they would setup the mics for the each instument?


----------



## mikeh375

definitily close mic'd or even clip on mics ....Provider Series PS-IMK Acoustic Instrument Microphone.


----------



## AngusBlomley

okay, provided they had wind shield protection?


----------



## Merl

Jeez, science lessons at school are so much tougher these days! 🤭


----------

